# Petition to save HD-DVD



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

Someone has started up an online petition to persuade Warner to reconsider their move to the Bluray camp. It's probably futile, but it would be interesting to see how many signatures they can get. As of this post their are over 7500. It has grown by about 1000 in a couple of hours since I signed it.

http://www.PetitionOnline.com/SAVEHDD/


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Oh for crying out loud:unbelievable:
This is really getting out of hand:rant:
Sigh....Looking at that petition looks to be a bit too easy to fake an email and I'll bet most of them are repeat votes. Its not likely to change any minds.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

It will be interesting to see just how many sign it.


----------



## bonehead848 (Jan 21, 2007)

i guess its better than doing nothing for the hddvd camp but I have never heard any positive thing result from an online petition. Anybody know a situation where it worked?


----------



## imbeaujp (Oct 20, 2007)

Hope this is not a fake site that collect e-mail for future spam marketing...


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

imbeaujp said:


> Hope this is not a fake site that collect e-mail for future spam marketing...


It is not. That site has been around for some years and has many active petitions. 

Personally, I have not signed it. I'm waiting a couple of months to see how things really go, but dropped all email lists from WHV. 

Please do a little bit of research before spreading FUD.


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

imbeaujp said:


> Hope this is not a fake site that collect e-mail for future spam marketing...


There are thousands of different petitions on that site. They have been around for many years and get quite a bit of traffic. They rank 4,250 on Alexa.com (the Shack rates 75,260 :T).


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

bonehead said:


> i guess its better than doing nothing for the hddvd camp but I have never heard any positive thing result from an online petition. Anybody know a situation where it worked?


Yes, an online petition caused Warner to re-release Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory in anamorphic widescreen, as the original 30th Anniversary Edition was full screen. So if anything, I'd say Warner is partial to this type of thing.


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

I signed it. I like HD-DVD. Cost me 14 seconds and a few bytes of bandwidth.


----------



## imbeaujp (Oct 20, 2007)

You are right when you say that I don't know that online petition system and I must admut that I a always suspicius when someone ask for my email addess..

By the way, I signed it.

But I am questionning on the value of that kind of system, because I was able to sign it 8 times ! It seems that they do not really validate in the process... (see the log here)

Correct me if I am wrong.

I think that we should start our own petition here at the shack !


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Yesterday I scrolled through half a dozen pages of signers. "Michael Jackson" signed it about 2 dozen times. Without any form of validation the petition is worthless.


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

The petitioners also need to chip in about $1,000,000,000 if they have any hope of making a difference....


----------



## OvalNut (Jul 18, 2006)

> The petitioners also need to chip in about $1,000,000,000 if they have any hope of making a difference....


That's the truest statement about this that anyone has put forth.


Tim
:drive:


----------

